# '86 Cabriolet can use '84 Rabbit Parts?



## MissMay (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I'm hoping to receive some advice and guidance with my latest vw project - a pink '86 cabrio. My birthday was last month and this was my present - best gift EVER! 

I'm having a SUPER hard time finding the parts that I need for it. The engine runs great and the body is pretty solid - someone has put a LOT of work into making this car LOOK great... paint, stereo, underbody lighting etc... but totally effed the wiring and let a lot of the important things fall by the wayside.

Long story short - I need (for starters):



front coil springs
a wiper motor
driver's side exterior door handle
driver's side window regulator (I think that's what it's called anyhow).
 

Since my shop can't find these parts I have resorted to wreckers. *The closest thing I can find for parts locally is an '84 rabbit. Does anyone know if said parts can be swapped between these two models and years?* I really appreciate any direction offered... since I'm missing out on all the gorgeous convertible weather searching for parts while my car is in the shop 

Thanks so much for any response. I'm excited to get this thing back on the road and restored to all it's original glory!

WM


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

MissMay said:


> front coil springs
> a wiper motor
> driver's side exterior door handle
> driver's side window regulator (I think that's what it's called anyhow).
> ...


Most everything on your list should be the same between 84 and 86. They didn't make major changes till 89 or 90.

For the front springs, you should just re-do the suspension. Aftermarket Springs and shocks would freshen up everything.

Wiper Motor - If the wipers are running slow, make sure your grounds are good. Sometimes low voltage will cause slow wipers. Just a suggestion so you don't change it and find its not the motor, but the 84 should work fine. 

Door handle and window regulator will work unless one has power windows verses manual windows. Window regulators are specific to Cabriolets so the Rabbit versions will probably not work. Door handle is the same 

Check the MkI Golf Jetta forums. They have a list of parts places to get some new under the "Sticky" threads.


----------



## MissMay (Jun 22, 2011)

*Thanks for the help!*

Thank you for your response. I ended up finding some new parts at a pretty reasonable price.. so am going to install brand new coils and exterior handles. Unfortunately the handles arrived and they do not have locks (didn't realize this was separate)... so now I have to go find door locks (driver's side) as well. *sigh*

Oh well - the search continues. Thanks so much for your input - it really helped. 

WM


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

For the locks, just move the lock cylinders from the old one to the new ones. It is not hard to do, then you get to keep using the same key.


----------

